# FITs: Mushkin Ridgeback OCing and Performance



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Going to be testing some new ram from Mushkin. They will be tested on both EVGA P55 FTW and EVGA Classified SR-2.

EDIT: Now testing on Gigabyte X58A-UD3R 

Kit # 998826

3x2gb Mushkin Ridgeback DDR3 1600mhz 6-8-6-24 1.65v
*






































more soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2010)

*Benchmarks*

*Stock - 1600mhz 6-8-6-24-1t 1.65v DUAL-CHN*







*1700mhz 6-8-6-24-1t 1.65v DUAL-CHN*







*1800mhz 6-8-6-24-1t 1.65v DUAL-CHN*






*2000mhz 9-11-9-24-1t 1.68v TRI-CHN*


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 26, 2010)

Awaiting results!


----------



## JATownes (Mar 26, 2010)

Those sticks look amazing.  I really like the look of the sinks on them.  Can't wait to see results.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 26, 2010)

Subscribed~


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2010)

sweet, i always loved my mushkins, can't wait for results!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 26, 2010)

very nice pics ... cant wait to see the benchmarks


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 26, 2010)

enough with pics, benches, now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)

some OCs up in 2nd post


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 27, 2010)

Surely those can get 2000Mhz with decent timings?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks to Jellyrole i switched to a GB x58a-ud3r and Ridgebacks are running VERY good. 

screenshots soon.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

very nice so far!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 28, 2010)

are you still getting the SR-2 fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

yes


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 28, 2010)

i wish i could get a board like that but its only a dream for me,i got kids to feed and a mortgage to pay


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude I love that watermark!!  Excellent touch on the review, seriously very nice.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

LMAO ... hey fits ....


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont make us report you! lol

As long as no Nebraska fans posts I'm good.  I'm sick of hearing Go Big Red during football season.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dont make us report you! lol
> 
> As long as no Nebraska fans posts I'm good.  I'm sick of hearing Go Big Red during football season.




nah no Nebraska for me ....

but for you mlee .... maybe some ....







too soon?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

im not a fan of ball sports. 

only reason for the longhorns logo is cause im from austin TX.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im not a fan of ball sports.
> 
> only reason for the longhorns logo is cause im from austin TX.



lol well way to steal my thunder with the OU pic then :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

1.72v


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2010)

To bad these new samsungs suck on amd good low volt chips


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

i managed to get 12gb running 1800mhz 1.66v  6-8-6-24-1t 

these are good sticks but im not sure if they are good for over 2000mhz. 

for what i do these are great. i have no need for ram over 2000mhz so im happy with the clocks.

all the screenshots on this page are running 12gb of ridgebacks... ---> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=112192&page=42


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 29, 2010)

BOOMER!!!!!!

Someone has to answer...LOL!


----------



## dumo (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice stick there

Can you run 32m?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

dumo said:


> Nice stick there
> 
> Can you run 32m?



yes. i will rerun with 32m screenshots here in a bit.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 29, 2010)

Still no go over 2k hmmm ill consult my knowledge base and see if I can find some tricks again...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

way better results today...

12gb @ 2005mhz









DUMO... 32m on the way.


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 31, 2010)

get the CPU faster, my 650 at 5ghz with similarly clocked ram using my redlines got under 9s.


----------



## Binge (Mar 31, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> get the CPU faster, my 650 at 5ghz with similarly clocked ram using my redlines got under 9s.



If he disables HT I bet that would do it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

not looking for speed here.

just stability.

32m almost done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lawd, 12GB at 2000Mhz is amazing!  Great memory clocking man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

i gotta thank mushkin for providing me with these sticks. 

great stuff!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

ok last one before bed...

i love these...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

Gah, I should of gotten these. Any chance you want to let go of a couple heatspreaders? I have some beautiful orange "Ballistix" paper thin heatspreaders I can trade.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

TRFC 210?   Does having that high really help?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah and doesn't really kill any performance.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah and doesn't really kill any performance.



I just got some new RAM, good to know


----------

